# First shroom experience



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 14, 2010)

Today, I ate probably 2 grams of dried shrooms. (I said "probably" cause I didn't weigh it. But they cost me $25)

I found it extremely enjoyable being able to stare at a wall for like 30 min and the looking at the clock and seeing how no time has passed. 

1 - I felt no nausea or discomfort 

2 - I felt no paranoia and I didn't have a bad trip

3 - There wasn't a crash after my trip. (Instead of feeling like a lazy muther fucker after I smoke weed, I was extremely energetic and felt like going outside and doing shit)

In fact, the only negative part of the experience was trying to shove those nasty fuckers down my throat. I'm glad I didn't have a bad trip because I actually tripped by myself, and I heard that's not recommended for first timers.

So my question is... Was I super lucky with my first experience, or are mushies really that awesome?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mushrooms are really that awesome!

Only had one trip, but I can vouch for that! I agree, the worst part about them is the taste. But I highly recommend taking the right amount, and not overdoing it of course.


----------



## Yourmomno (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish someone around here had mushrooms. all anyone has around here is weed or _xanax_, and im not gonna get addicted to that shit.


----------



## iPushKush (Aug 14, 2010)

Mushrooms are just actually that awesome. The worst part is people just taking them in bad situations when they don't know what to expect. Also taking too many for your first time. Some people could take 5g's their first time and be fine no matter where they are, but some people just don't deal with mushrooms that well. It's always best for your first time to be with a couple friends, go out into the woods, and only take a couple grams (just to be safe). If you don't like how mushrooms make you feel, don't take more. If you like it, increase you dosage. It's simple stuff. Bad trips are for stupid people taking full eighths at parties and freaking out. It all depends on your mindset. Mushrooms will blow your mind, and if you have a lot on your mind or if your a depressed person, dealing with all those deep thoughts can be frightening.


----------



## morfin56 (Aug 14, 2010)

i love mushrooms =]


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 14, 2010)

Well according to http://www.shroomery.org/6255/Trip-Reports , I achieved a Level 3 trip. I think that's a good level for a beginner to start at. So I guess I'm lucky it turned out so good. 

I got invited to a shroom party next Saturday. I'm gonna attempt to reach level 4.


----------



## morfin56 (Aug 15, 2010)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> how many grams do you plan on taking? 4-5?


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 15, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> how many grams do you plan on taking? 4-5?


 I think an eighth should be sufficient for his tolerance level. Too bad I can take over an ounce of shrooms (yes over 28gs) and have no visuals, it would just be a mind trip for me. Never seen visuals from trytamines, no matter how heroic the dose. GOD DAMN BRAIN!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

i just had the exact opposite experience.

i thought they were tasty. i had to stop myself from eating more. 

they immediately upset my stomach. continuously felt as if i was gonna vomit. my arms were so heavy i couldn't lift them. my neck hurt. i felt sore and weak. 

the headache was almost unbearable. 

i did experience slight visuals when staring at the room. my wife fucked with me for a minute and i felt the fit of laughter. but the adverse side affects over powered any enjoyment. i could have eaten more for more visuals and a "heavier trip", but i think it would have intensified the nausea as well. i was tired to start with, i missed my daily nap. and i had greasy chicken for dinner. i'm thinking i will try again when well rested and after a good meal. i felt and saw things i would like to further enjoy.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 15, 2010)

morfin56 said:


> how many grams do you plan on taking? 4-5?


Yeah, around that.



Haddaway said:


> I think an eighth should be sufficient for his tolerance level. Too bad I can take over an ounce of shrooms (yes over 28gs) and have no visuals, it would just be a mind trip for me. Never seen visuals from trytamines, no matter how heroic the dose. GOD DAMN BRAIN!!!


Damn dude. Is it common for people to have that reaction to shrooms?



fdd2blk said:


> i just had the exact opposite experience.
> 
> i thought they were tasty. i had to stop myself from eating more.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that man. That doesn't sound fun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

it wasn't a "bad trip", but it was very "unpleasant". it's almost as if i got mushroom poisoning, and the visuals were simply an effect of such. i grew them myself so i trust the supplier.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it wasn't a "bad trip", but it was very "unpleasant". it's almost as if i got mushroom poisoning, and the visuals were simply an effect of such. i grew them myself so i trust the supplier.


I thought of growing my own, but it seems like it would be way over my head. I don't think I have the time, nor the money to grow my own successfully. 

It was pretty nerve racking when I ate shrooms for the first time. I had no idea if they were magic mushrooms or not. I didn't know if I was gonna be allergic to them or not. So the first 30 minutes after I ate them, I was praying that I was about to start the hike up to my trip.


----------



## 562FireK (Aug 15, 2010)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> I thought of growing my own, but it seems like it would be way over my head. I don't think I have the time, nor the money to grow my own successfully.
> 
> It was pretty nerve racking when I ate shrooms for the first time. I had no idea if they were magic mushrooms or not. I didn't know if I was gonna be allergic to them or not. So the first 30 minutes after I ate them, I was praying that I was about to start the hike up to my trip.


Doesn't cost that much money duders.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

very easy to grow. just don't try to cut any corners. i spent 200 total, including the pressure cooker.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 15, 2010)

As I currently don't have a job, $200 is just too much.


----------



## Haddaway (Aug 15, 2010)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> As I currently don't have a job, $200 is just too much.


 You can do it for less than that.. And it's a worthy investment.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 15, 2010)

It just seems that so many things could go wrong in the process. I have a limited space to grow them.

Idk, I just need to do a bunch of research and see if it would even be plausible for me to grow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

i was scared as well. it was actually really simple.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 15, 2010)

But how much room would you need for the entire process?


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 15, 2010)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> But how much room would you need for the entire process?


there are tons of different ways to grow shrooms, mostly based off of how big you want to go. but a closet is really all the space your going to need.
go the the Shroomery for more info.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Aug 16, 2010)

I will take a few days out of this week to do research. But right now, it just seems so overwhelming. 

You go to shroomery, click on cultivation, it takes you to a list of faqs which takes you to another list of articles. And each one of those articles takes you to another list.

It seems like the articles are growing exponentially. But yeah, if I decide to start growing, I'll probably post some sort of grow journal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2010)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> But how much room would you need for the entire process?


a small corner or shelf.


----------



## NWMeds (Sep 26, 2010)

I think i might have found my place... I too have many questions. Im a little older now so Im not quite as reckless as I once was, but I have had my fun with LSD in my days....I had a few chances to eat shrooms, but the whole 'under cow shit' thing really turned me off. After a few life shaking experiences, war included I decided that Acid probably would not be my friend and have left it alone for years. Also do to the fact that O got some bunk crap that started out nice but just flamed out like nothing. I have been told over and over that shrooms are much more emotional than LSD and with my head problems I never wanted to chance a bad trip. That was til about 2 months ago when a friend handed me a piece of chocolate. I was hungry anyway at the park so i snatched it up and chomped away. I knew it tasted off and honestly thought it was weed. I had barely a reaction but i did get caught in the same position for about 2 hours, forcing myself not to smile and laugh at people. I talked with my friend who explained I had taken 1/2 a dose of shrooms via chocolate bar. I thought, WOW......1st time I ever did shrooms, didnt know it, AND I think i like it. FFWD to last week and i am handed a DOUBLE dose....for 2 people chocolate bar. I went home, ate half, waited not even an hour and ate the 2nd half. I got jittery, muscle shakes, little jaw clenching, than i felt relaxed and calm for maybe an hour.... Than POOF, whatever it was, was all gone. Not a single visual, NOTHING psychedelic, smoked a lil than went to sleep.....WTF!?!? Is this typical? Only other drug i use is cannabis, i was shaking like tweek almost, or actual LSD but it was gone so quick, so weird. I WANT the visuals, I WANT to have fun like i used to...I just dont want a bad trip and ish. So, who knows what bout some shrooms in chocolate? and dosing effects. Im a short guy, like 5'8...bout 200 lbs, not very much fat and my system is pretty well clean of toxins and what not, i try to flush every few weeks or so...thanks in advance for the help guys


----------



## whoseanb (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad you had a good first time experience! Today me and a friend were planing on going shroom hunting after work. But just my luck, they were all old and bad looking. (It hasn't rained in 2 days) Shit, I didn't think they would go bad so fucking quick. THey wheather here in fla fucking sucks! It was WAY to dry here today like a fucking desert. 

I checked the weather forcast all week and it showed 50% chance of rain all weekend. Lying sack of shits, it only rained friday. I see the dark clouds are out now but it's fucking dark. I want to try some shrooms dammit!


----------



## schwa (Sep 26, 2010)

i find that level 3 is the best...


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it wasn't a "bad trip", but it was very "unpleasant". it's almost as if i got mushroom poisoning, and the visuals were simply an effect of such. i grew them myself so i trust the supplier.



Thats weird man ide try it once and if it goes bad again just count it as you dont take well to psilocybin


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 26, 2010)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> It just seems that so many things could go wrong in the process. I have a limited space to grow them.
> 
> Idk, I just need to do a bunch of research and see if it would even be plausible for me to grow.



Shrooms are very easy to grow, it seems hard because alot of the words and terms associated with mushroom cultivation are words you dont usually hear. 

it takes the amount of space for a tubberware container. the kind you would buy to pack things away.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> Thats weird man ide try it once and if it goes bad again just count it as you dont take well to psilocybin


i tried again. it was HELLA funny.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i tried again. it was HELLA funny.



Ok sweet.....


----------



## Countryfarmer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have done shrooms many times, really too many to count. LSD only a couple dozen times. I MUCH prefer shrooms over LSD. LSD has a more "synthetic" feeling to it, and the peak and crash are much more pronounced. Additionally, I never got "noodle head" off of shrooms the next day like I did off of LSD.

While I know everyone reacts differently to substances, with shrooms I can expect to be extremely nauseated within 15 minutes of ingesting the shrooms, but that feeling goes away completely within the next 15 to 30 minutes. After that it is just trippy goodness, with lots of perma-grin and laughter, as well as the typical play with light and thought that you would expect from a psychodelic.

Also, I have never, not once, had a bad trip on shrooms. I have had one bad trip on LSD, actually the last time I ever took LSD.

When comparing the two, I would say that LSD produces a stronger visual (at least for me) while shrooms are more of a total package, not quite as strong on the visuals but doing a better job of affecting me emotionally (in a positive way). Shrooms are also a smoother ride for me, without the steep race to peak and fast drop-off that I experience with LSD. 

If I graphed the feeling, I would graph a steeply increasing line for LSD, long plateau and steep drop-off, followed by a day of mental sluggishness. The graph for shrooms would be more like a bell curve, and would not include as pronounced a mental fatigue the following the day.

As you can tell, I much prefer shrooms over LSD.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 28, 2010)

stimpy, next time u eat some shrooms, drink orange juice with it. put the shroom in ur mouth, take a sip of oj. chew the shrooms up(the oj will help it break apart and not be so dry). u will not taste the shrooms, only oj


----------



## psychoticalyez (Sep 28, 2010)

Or eat them on pizza i ate 5 grams for my first time about a week ago which was fuckin intense but fun as shit extreme visuals if you know what i mean kind of lost touch with reality for a little bit but you just got to remember when your trippin balls that "it's all good baby". Make sure you do it with friends and that they are trippin also people who are not trippin seem wierd when you are. I took them a few days ago but only ate 1.7 because i didn't really want to trip that hard again for a while and it was a lot more controlabale and not to much visuals but really mental and definitley bad ass still. Shrooms are some of the funnest strangest things i have ever done. Every trip is different unlike other drugs were you can kind of expect the same feeling every time.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 28, 2010)

Make a tea with like half an ounce  We did a shroom brew last season.. it had about 2000 shrooms in, not sure how much it weighed but it was foookin strong 

But yeah its all about brewing em  and then mixing with fruit juice


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 28, 2010)

`Dave said:


> Make a tea with like half an ounce  We did a shroom brew last season.. it had about 2000 shrooms in, not sure how much it weighed but it was foookin strong
> 
> But yeah its all about brewing em  and then mixing with fruit juice


that tea sounds awesome


----------



## `Dave (Sep 28, 2010)

yeee it twas  hoping to do the same this year


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 28, 2010)

i remember my first experience. we have a small jar thats shaped like a dick in our bathroom. its got a round bottom, with a shaft. on the top of the shaft is a rubber top that looks like a head. when i went to go take a piss and saw it, i laughed so fuckin hard. i went and got my gf to show her. we both then laughed hysterically for literally half an hour. we were rolling around on my bed saying dick and breaking out into more fits of laughter


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 28, 2010)

For some reason I enjoy the taste of shrooms, the taste of it just reminds me of the experience.


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 28, 2010)

that just an eighth though, if Im eating 1/8 and a half, or a quarter its gets disgusting.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah the taste of mushrooms isent too bad it just makes you gag but yeah anything over an 8th is just hard.. lol spesh if your eating em all haha


----------



## Afish12 (Jan 17, 2014)

My first shrooms experience was the most spiritual moment of my life. I had taken 45 dollars worth-approximately 6 gram. I'm 220lb but from what I hear that is still a very large dose for beginners. 

I had taken the shrooms at approximately 10:30pm and had no reaction until around midnight. In the time when I initially took them to the point of which they hit I was meditating and listening to music trying to mentally prepare myself for an out of body experience. 

I was sitting down just looking at a black light poster when visuals began to take place. This was more of an abstract poster and so it began to move like fluid forming different paths.... Upon staring at the changing formation my brain was trying to interpret the meaning of the shapes. The next moment I felt as though I was traveling through the poster mentally. Disconnected from my own body experiencing a journey. I was a consciousness traveling through a tunnel with the darkness at the end become clearer and clearer. I eventually reached the end to find not emptiness but a sense of unity. It was a web of interconnected thought a cloud of information from all of humanity. 

After giving up this sense of self and experiencing the shared consciousness I was very aware and empathetic to the people around me predicting actions and behaviors and watching them unfold. Time was hardly linear, but I had reached a place of inner peace. After an hour or so I had begun to come down. I had no negative symptoms at all. The entire experience felt less like a hallucination and more like a change in perspective.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Jan 17, 2014)

Afish12 said:


> My first shrooms experience was the most spiritual moment of my life. I had taken 45 dollars worth-approximately 6 gram. I'm 220lb but from what I hear that is still a very large dose for beginners.
> 
> I had taken the shrooms at approximately 10:30pm and had no reaction until around midnight. In the time when I initially took them to the point of which they hit I was meditating and listening to music trying to mentally prepare myself for an out of body experience.
> 
> ...



YOU REVIVED MY OLD THREAD. AWESOME!!! 

This thread was for my first shroom experience. It was very much like yours. It was the greatest experience of my life and continues to be because that single experience is what gave me a small peak into whats beyond the matrix and altered the course of my life and spiritual evolution from then on. 

You're right, It is very much NOT a hallucination. It is exactly what you said, a change in perspective. A RADICAL change. More like letting you see things from a billion different new perspectives at once instead of the usual 1 perspective when your sober.

Glad you had a first great experience. You'll only grow from here


----------



## Littlebigpap (Jan 17, 2014)

Man these story sounds intense.... I can't Imagine how a shroom head has loads of negative thoughts and energey and taking shrooms. Probably goving him a bad trip


----------



## canndo (Jan 17, 2014)

My first was a looney toons adventure from a devious director. I saw trees turn to merry waiving madens, rainbows (at night), glorious bats wishing me good will and Godspeed, a road streching on, curving and undulating benieth my speeding vehicle (I was the designated driver). There was no contemplation of anything but the speedometer and the uprorious laughter in the back of the car was of no consequence.

Everything was slightly pixelated, as would be a comic book held close. patterns only occured when my eyes were closed but I could not indulge, driving a beat up old ford at 70 miles an hour up the side of a mountain.


Of course my third time was in the midst of a technical climb up the face of a portion of a local mountain so still I could not really relax into the experience itself. I never let loose of the concept of death by impact with the ground far below.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 18, 2014)

So from 2010 to 2014, how has your crop/technique improved?


----------



## ANON-Pranks (May 29, 2014)

2 Grams??? WTF that aint shit what a waste of time


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (May 29, 2014)

ANON-Pranks said:


> 2 Grams??? WTF that aint shit what a waste of time


oh sorry dude. This is the Hallucinatory Substances forum.

You must be looking for the "bro" forum.


----------



## ANON-Pranks (May 29, 2014)

1-800-fuckin -whahh


----------



## MadDog607 (May 29, 2014)

I eat about 1.5 grams of penis envy and it is all i need. Some people think it is a little too much for them so they go less. Growing shrooms is not too difficult as long as you practice sterile technique. Shroomery sucks. Does anyone even use that site anymore? Stimpy here is a link for a mist and fan tek: 
http://www.shroomology.org/topic/8670-6-quart-dub-tub-mist-and-fan-bulk-tek/
It is a complete tek from start to finish. It may seem like a lot, but it is pretty easy if you follow the directions. Good luck.


----------



## ANON-Pranks (May 29, 2014)

lol teamwork


----------



## BeastGrow (May 29, 2014)

Yourmomno said:


> i wish someone around here had mushrooms. all anyone has around here is weed or _xanax_, and im not gonna get addicted to that shit.


funny i was told xanax would be good to take if you were having a bad trip.. weed definitely enhances the experience big time.


----------



## thetester (May 29, 2014)

Saves you money if you don't need as much to have a good time. Compared to weed, cultivating shrooms is easy and a lot less chance of getting caught. (no purchases that could flag you, power consumption, odor, space etc.,) I've gotten a lot of useful information from shroomery.org but I would not post anything there. The users there tend to flame anyone that has newbie questions.


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 30, 2014)

Imo 2 g dose seem like a waist unless you take them when your really drunk...I try to take Atleast 5g for a nice trip...but for a first time I guess it could be fun


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (May 30, 2014)

MadDog607 said:


> I eat about 1.5 grams of penis envy and it is all i need. Some people think it is a little too much for them so they go less. Growing shrooms is not too difficult as long as you practice sterile technique. Shroomery sucks. Does anyone even use that site anymore? Stimpy here is a link for a mist and fan tek:
> http://www.shroomology.org/topic/8670-6-quart-dub-tub-mist-and-fan-bulk-tek/
> It is a complete tek from start to finish. It may seem like a lot, but it is pretty easy if you follow the directions. Good luck.



Sweet, thanks. I'll check it out.

I'm planning on starting a grow in a couple months. It's been a while since I've attempted it.


----------



## iconoclast (Jun 1, 2014)

Yourmomno said:


> i wish someone around here had mushrooms. all anyone has around here is weed or _xanax_, and im not gonna get addicted to that shit.


Grow your own mate. It's easy and very worth it.

To the OP, yes, shrooms are really that awesome. They are our friends and they are beautiful


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Today, I ate probably 2 grams of dried shrooms. (I said "probably" cause I didn't weigh it. But they cost me $25)
> 
> I found it extremely enjoyable being able to stare at a wall for like 30 min and the looking at the clock and seeing how no time has passed.
> 
> ...


Different doses and different strains gone affect ur high hun, and ur state at the time.. if u nah fearful u might even be able to handle splitting 15,000mg envy blend crystals with 3000mg vitamin C in an iced tea wit a friend and watch World War Z.. but dat be mad extreme gyal, nah recommend it, i did it, i went wit a real serious G tatted right right up we were both scared haha only da strong survive haha.. left phone at counter, somehow got it right back without moving, outer body experiences in a movie like dat make u feel u inside every scene its something else.. holographic layering tricks.. universe is holographic thats the truth really.. but normally life is more solid on a lower vibration.. but anyway not only can time slow down it can take speedy jumps..meh i find that eating dem inna da chocolates mildly at micro doses is best and then really plan out the heavy ones now haha .. i went bending time to bending space-time .. from wanting a nurse or my girl to my fam in a giant huddle to finally coming back into my body and realizing how powerful it is to have a body.. it is the form where we can influence .. change.. make history.. or mistakes.. u realize life is an ultimate delicate yet epic power.. the body a temple .. that u are much more than a body.. connected to much more than that, but yet need it to perform any action what so ever.. i wasn't sure i was gonna be the same again, it was real mind blowing.. but i came back and dam i felt incredible.. sharp, creative, witty, confident, grateful, fiercely attractive, and rich..ultimately blessed. full of crazy love, ready to fuck all night, and make a million like boom that day,, infinitely supplied with all resources and abundance. dat bein said, wowwww best wild partys I've had someone put an ounce into a little keg with a 40 of rum and 2L or 2 of pepsi .. MMMushRoum.. SERIOUS… VETS love dem teas or hot chocolate depending on da season and mood and companions, na mean?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2014)

BeastGrow said:


> funny i was told xanax would be good to take if you were having a bad trip.. weed definitely enhances the experience big time.


Penis Envies and Albino Penis Envies are some of da best in the world, founded by Terrence McKenna and his brother.. dey were astral traveling and exploring da cosmos together using each other as beacons for landing back on earth and for taking care of each others basic needs in the physical realm while they explored da etherical realms..
with added vitamin C, extracted via a tea, or a higher dose, or higher potency of strain, one can have seemingly unexplainable trips.. experiencing a two realities simultaneously.. holographic morphing wherever the eyes lay their powerful attention.. time bending as you have done lol.. and much more.. also you can receive symbols, seals, celtic messages, and see foreign languages flow thru cement..
dis one time i took only .2g penis envy in chocolate and every time i blinked i saw a million colourful swastikas, but not the way the nazis use it for evil, but the original way, re-inverted, all pink, green yellow .. and turns out Don Petro was mainlining a plant in the same pattern if looked at from over head.. in other words they can help u tap into ur intuitive powers and connect u consciously to not only plants but other humans, and all living things for that matter, past and present.. and their consciousness.. seals are said to be portals u can meditate on and go to a different dimension thru.. 
so pretty mysterious to westerners.. in tha amazon of course, the plants are the teachers, the shamans tha students, and in turn they teach society..
there is also synthetic mushrooms now made in a lab, and guess what its called.. DMT-dash-something…!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 1, 2014)

`Dave said:


> Make a tea with like half an ounce  We did a shroom brew last season.. it had about 2000 shrooms in, not sure how much it weighed but it was foookin strong
> 
> But yeah its all about brewing em  and then mixing with fruit juice


HAHA EPIC!! 
REEEESPECT!!!

added vitamin c inna da crazy big brew, MASSIVE!!BIG UP!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2014)

Envoy da Enjie!
I mean enjoy da envy!


----------



## yktind (Jun 6, 2014)

Mushrooms are that awesome! lol, Try taking 4 - 6 grams... You will lose your mind for a little bit. Had a couple of trips where I freaked out and didn't think I'd ever go back to normal. 

Just have to keep reminding yourself that you are tripping and usually its all good. I personally can't be around a ton of people. I love to be out camping and cruising. I wish there was a forest next to me. I'd probably be out there tripping this weekend.


----------



## yktind (Jun 6, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> very easy to grow. just don't try to cut any corners. i spent 200 total, including the pressure cooker.


You can find pressure cookers at the goodwill too. If you are really hard up on cash you can switch the labels around and give yourself a discount. I never feel bad about ripping them off since they get everything for free.


----------



## canndo (Jun 6, 2014)

yktind said:


> You can find pressure cookers at the goodwill too. If you are really hard up on cash you can switch the labels around and give yourself a discount. I never feel bad about ripping them off since they get everything for free.


 
be VERY careful using a used pressure cooker. If it was dropped, if the seals are old, if it was overheated you might have a compromised vessel.

even the normal, continuous use of a cooker can weaken the integrity.

you do NOT want any sort of burst involving 15 lbs per square inch with the contents being 250 degree water flashing into steam.

I had a safety seal fail. My wife was moving the cooker to another burner when it went south.
if she had been in a slightly different proximity to the breach she would have been horribly burned.

the noise was frightening, it seemed to go on for ever, the paint on my ceiling came off and though there can't have been but half a gallon of water or less, the floor was covered with steamy water.

then of course the bags burst so I had grainy mucky water and crud left in the pot.

if you don't know what you are doing, be extra careful with used equipment.


----------



## yktind (Jun 6, 2014)

Whoa, makes me want to throw mine away. It looks good though, no dings and the rings have zero tears. 

Good heads up though. Never even crossed my mind that they might be dangerous.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2014)

its the ENVIES that are dangerous!!! MUhahahahahahah


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Jun 7, 2014)

canndo said:


> be VERY careful using a used pressure cooker. If it was dropped, if the seals are old, if it was overheated you might have a compromised vessel.
> 
> even the normal, continuous use of a cooker can weaken the integrity.
> 
> ...


Damn bro! That's crazy! Glad nobody got hurt!


----------

